# Kimi 20/02/2008-02/04/2013



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

This is for little baby girl Kimi who has passed away today.she has had heart attack under anaesthetic and unfortunately vets could rescue her!we went to see her and say good bye and tell her we will always love her and she always stays in our memories!she loved her life with us and we loved having her! It is such a hard time as it came as a massive shock when vets called to say she has not survived! She was bright and lovely it was routine thing but finished bad!
When I left her in vets I have kissed her and said I will pick her up later -didn't think that I would have to pick up her ashes!
She loved to spend time with Oscar and Elliot we were so happy that I have picked them up as they bonded so great.
This is just so difficult.cannot believe she is gone!!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg I have made mistake in dates she was born 20th march 2008.
Cannot see anymore as my eyes are so puffy


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

If Tears could build a stairway, and memories a lane, I'd walk right up to Heaven and bring you home again.... Author Unknown
That is so true...I feel awful.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Aga  
She was a beautiful girl and you gave her a good life, and she got to be pampered by 2 young husbuns for a few months.

RIP Kimi, run free at rainbow bridge, join all the other bunnies and have a great time x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a terrible shock for you. I really don't know what to say.

She was beautiful, lovely colouring and markings.

Sending Hugs.

RIP little one.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahh i'm so sorry to see this. 
She was beautiful. Sorry for your loss. 

RIP x


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

im so sorry hun xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you for support!
Had to stay at home as cannot get the grip...my eyes are so painful cannot close them know!it is so hard for me to deal with her death.
On top of that Funky is grinding his teeth and usually means he needs his teeth job but there is no way I would agree for anthestetic 
My two boys look like they are looking for Kimi...what shall I do for them...would they be ok?i bet is difficult for them as well as she behaved like their mother.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So sorry hun...R.I.P. Dearest Kimi x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss - Kimi looked so beautiful.

It's little consolation, but I am sure she didn't suffer. And right now she is running free at the bridge. 

Many of our buns have routine ops, mostly dental, and our vets are great - but we very nearly lost one during a dental, when her heart stopped. We were lucky, our vets managed to bring her back, and we had her for a little longer. 

It will be hard when you next send your bun for a dental, but don't put it off too long.

Your other buns may pine, so give them lots of fuss, and a few (non gassy) treats. It will help you too.

(((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this  To lose her so suddenly and unexpectedly is truly heartbreaking :crying:

Grieve as much as you need to; if others don't understand then feel free to come and vent on here.

We can all comprehend the pain (((HUGS)))

Sleep well, darling Kimi xX


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I am so, so sorry for your loss - Kimi looked so beautiful.
> 
> It's little consolation, but I am sure she didn't suffer. And right now she is running free at the bridge.
> 
> ...


She didn't suffer apparently .she was so peaceful when we have seen here but she just went to early. I wish she is somewhere great and me as catholic should really believe that but at that movement I am really angry and sad and feel she should still be here. We took her last picture as she just looked like she was sleeping quite happy.

Kimi heart stopped and they have given her adrenaline and made her heart start again but it stopped again and couldn't bring her back.

I won't be able to pull it through if anything happen to any of others. Funky had dental so many times and than you just think always will be ok and Kimi wasn't. Vet said that this can happen but they are upset if happens as it doesn't happen so often on the end.

]


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I always try to do best for my pets but this time I feel I should not let her have anaesthetic and let her eyelid to heal itself and if there would be a problem later on I would have to agree for ops than.
I have nobody to blame but myself...I thought it was best for her but it was such a wrong decision.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

No -you did the right thing.

Kimi probably had an underlying heart defect, that did not show itself, or a reaction to the anaesthetic. Noone could have known, so you DID do the right thing.

But grief is a crazy process, and feeling guilty and angry are perfectly natural feelings, and ones you will have to go through, to come out the other side.

If you had decided to leave the op for a while, how would you have felt if there had been complications then? Yes - you would have blamed yourself.

The vet would not have suggested an op if he did not think it necessary.

Yes, she has gone too soon - but that is not your fault.

It's far too early now, but in time, you will be able to look back and remember the happy times. In the meantime, like Jordanrose says, if you want to come back on here for support, please do. Grief is a hard road, but many of us have been down it and will walk the walk with you.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky I know this is all true that vets wouldn't recommend ops if not necessary that I would feel guilty if there something would happen and I didn't let her have ops but now I am at the stage that I am angry that I sometimes go to vets with little things instead of waiting!i know her eyelid could heal bad but she will be here for now!
The only thing I can think about is that she was so happy bright and so friendly lately and I just took her and took it for granted that all will be fine!
Usually if they go under anaesthetic I am very nervous but this time I felt so normal!
I always give them a kiss so I did but I didn't tell her I love her!i know some people may think that is stupid but I always tell them that!this time I just took it for granted!now I don't have chance to do that!
At least Funky started eating ok yesterday as o told him I cannot deal with everything at the same time.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Everything you are saying is part of the loss and grief, and really, I know that nothing I can say can help you feel better right now - but I do understand.

When you gave her that last kiss, in that, you silently told her that you loved her - she would have felt that. But you will be blaming yourself for not doing what you usually do, and not being anxious. But if you had, it would not have changed anything.

If you want to talk to her now - do - it's not too late. 

We also take our buns to the vets for all those little things too - but let's not forget that rabbits are a prey species. They hide their illness and pain. So it is vital to treat them sooner rather than later, as things can escalate to something serious so quickly, so that sometimes, it is too late. Had she got an infection in her eye, it could have made her very ill.

You are a caring owner, and you did the right thing.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I know it would sound awful but my mum is bad luck..last time she went with me to vets They have discovered that my dog has cancer. This time I even said she is not going with me but I had to take Aza Kimi and Ginny and couldn't handle it myself (looking back I should)!Kimi is dead now.
Every time my mum visit she says something ...like oh look Ginny and Kimi are very good they never poorly or Funky siding so well...as soon as she's gone they are sick.
I am not blaming my mum but sometimes people jinx some stuff and she always jinx something about my pets.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I must admit, we never tempt fate - if we say how well a bun is doing, or that we haven't been to the vets for a while, you can bet your bottom dollar they will be ill/need a dental soon after..... don't know why.

As for your mum? - she wouldn't have caused what happened to Kimi, but we build security on pattern and routine, and sometimes rituals.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

RIP Kimi.  Binky free. xxx :crying:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry.

R.I.P Kimi. xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We never talk at home about our pets and how they doing!
When we go to vets with one of them and they ask about Funky...we always say we don't want to say anything...as we don't want to jinx it.
I know time make things easier but I worry that will make you forget and I don't want to forget her.
I wonder why we have pets as it is so hard when they poorly or if they die.
At least she will be with us as we have her cremated and back to home in urn with picture and memorial plaque. 
Seeing her at vets gave some closure -to see her peaceful. My husband took a picture (he didn't want to) as I have asked as for last picture.
I told her than that mummy loves her and never forget her ...I feel like somebody ripped off bit of my heart


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I promise you won't forget her - and photos will help keep her memory alive too.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We will have one more chance to see Kimi on Wednesday as we will be pin for her cremation at 10am


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It will be upsetting, but that will give you some closure, and a chance to say a final goodbye..

We always buried our buns, but have had so many over the years, we have now changed to cremation.

The place we went to was lovely. So caring. Now I wish we had done it for all of them.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have lost our first ever bunny baby girl.she was only with us 10 days but I still remember her.i only regret we have not cremated her as she stayed in some people garden as we were renting house!now I wanted to have Kimi with me at all times even if we move.
We were talking about her on Sunday and I said to my husband that I cannot talk about some stuff as it is still painful and she died about 5.5 years ago.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We plant a rose in memory of each bunny that we lose. Then we put a solar light by each. It's quite comforting to see those lights glowing.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

That's lovely idea feeling like they are there
We have not done anything for my first bunny and maybe I Will make her memorial plaque in our garden as this is now our house an we are not planning to leave.we could put some flowers for her-that is really nice thing.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Tomorrow we are going to say last goodbye and take her ashes home.i have ordered and received lovely memorial plaque which we are going to put with picture next to her urn.
Whole that situation made me feel awful and on top of that I have really severe viral infection with chest infection. All together really bad week.
I can't believe is already week since she has died.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's harder to cope when you are poorly, but you will get through. This will help give you some closure.

Look after yourself.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have said goodbye.she is cremated now and we will pick her up and take home in about 2hours.
I am glad we have decided to do that.she looked very peaceful.
Hopefully her soul is already at rainbow bridge


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

She will be just fine "Funky" - and so will you in time. 

Sometimes, for reasons we don't understand, they just aren't meant to be with us for long. But you were there for her, you gave her a good home, she was loved, and she is peaceful now.

Take care.


----------

